# Cabin Fever Report?



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Cabin Fever event was this past weekend in York, PA. Did any from our ranks attend? Any photos or videos to post?

I'm afraid that I was too far away to attend, plus with Holy Week starting up - my choir boy duties will have me busy until Easter is past. I'm hoping to steam the DeWinton soon, but we will see.

Anyway, the rest of us would love to have the input from the more fortunate few who got to attend.

Thanks in advance,
David Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is the first of probably a few videos that will be posted once the dust has settled from returning home. Enjoy!






Scott


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty professional video there! Thanks.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott;

Your videos are the next best thing to being there.

I am currently out of the loop concerning the Roanoke event in June, but I still hope to participate.

Best wishes,
David Meashey

P.S. I got one of those "Dora" engineers. She will probably take charge of the Piko camelback.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cabin fever video Part 1*

Here is the initial video with a lesson or two on coal firing:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Charles;

It was interesting to see the diversity of the event. I do hope to be able to attend someday.

Best,
Davia Meashey


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos wish I was able to attend. The whole work thing gets in the way of fun sometimes...... Scott love the tank cars with the Cricket


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Now for the 3rd half of the show: Cabin Fever 2014*

Trains for hours on end...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Big boy*

Charles
Was that an Aster or Accucraft Big Boy.
BTW ,enjoyed the video. Need to pack up some time and come that way.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Here ya go, Dave ... one you can sit on!

7.25" gauge 0-4-0. 

CF 040-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

A nifty Roundhouse, converted to coal; and a finely-crafted Rocket.

CF Coal Roundhouse-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr
CF Rocket-1 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Art

The Big Boy on the table at Godshall's with the 1.6in scale challenger is an Accucraft. Another person brought an Aster Big Boy that was run on the Bednarik's track.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Big boy*



dr rivet said:


> art
> 
> the big boy on the table at godshall's with the 1.6in scale challenger is an accucraft. Another person brought an aster big boy that was run on the bednarik's track.


thank you


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Big Boys update*

Art
There were 3 big boys at the meet: one on display,one that ran on Mike Moore's track and one that ran on TRS track.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

*Cabin Fever steamup 2014 photos*

Cabin Fever Photos


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

*Cabin Fever - Thanks*

To Mike Moore, Ryan and Charles Bednarik, and the entire Aikenback crew, THANK YOU VERY MUCH for making it possible for so many to operate their prized possessions. Also, a special thanks to Scott McDonald and the Bednariks for SUPERB VIDEOS! Now we know what our stuff looked and sounded like while we were busy operating.

Will


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles;

Thanks again for all the photos and short videos. I hope you still had time to run a train or two.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally got around to pulling the still photos out of the camera. https://www.flickr.com/photos/scotty_macd/sets/72157644131478183/

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Photos of cellphone camera? Very good quality and most interesting subject matter...


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Charles,

Looks like a Canon Rebel...very nice pics Scott.

Speaking of nice pics--I saw some nice big American iron there. 

What's your view of the Accucraft Big Boy vs. Aster's. There are certain aspects of the Accucraft version that looks a bit more authentic but I think quite highly of the Aster version having owned one for many years. Since 
you've seen and run both......

Sam


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

> Photos of cellphone camera?


Hummm. I get to an album labeled Cabin Fever 2014. The permissions are set to public. You should see 13 pics. [confused]


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

boilingwater said:


> Charles,
> 
> Looks like a Canon Rebel...very nice pics Scott.
> 
> ...


Sam
We are working on Accucraft Big Boy to resolve a few problems related to drop of pressure. The other Accucraft Big Boy ran well. I believe the Aster performs better but Accucraft has a very more decorations on the ginger bread house...


----------

